# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  How to define global style for "UserControl:BitmapEffect DropShadowBitmapEffect"

## nkj79

I am new to WPF. I have created a user control and using it at multiple places like this



```
        <myControls:MyTitleBar>
            <UserControl.BitmapEffect>
                <DropShadowBitmapEffect Color="Black" Direction="180" Softness="0.25" ShadowDepth="1" Opacity="0.5" />
            </UserControl.BitmapEffect>
        </myControls:EQTitleBar>
```

I want to know if there is any way to define this at one place and use it at multiple places, so that when I want to change the parameters - I only need to change it at one place.

----------

